# Lily pipe intakes and shrimp



## jonesy (10 Jan 2010)

Just set up my nano tank which has cal aqua nano lily pipes and will be setting up my rio 125 in the next few weeks which will also have lily pipes, what do people use to protect there shrimp being sucked in or do you just check your filter every week along with the water changes ?

seen these on ebay but just wanted afew peoples opinions on what they do as i currently have a piece of filter floss cable tied over the intake of my nano lily pipes and its starting to look abit grubby 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... K:MEWAX:IT

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Crystal-red-shrim ... 20ae9faf7c


----------



## Gill (10 Jan 2010)

I like the 2nd one alot. 

I use The Netting from Punnets or oranges.


----------



## AdAndrews (10 Jan 2010)

The 1st one is for 16mm intake pipe, i made that mistake   

You could use ladies tights and use a rubber band to secure it.


----------

